# What to do if you get a customs letter??



## ndbizowner (May 14, 2011)

What should I do....

Fist of all, I will do the obvious and have gear sent to a different addy from now on...That isnt my concern though..

The letter wants me to either:
(1) Voluntarily abandon the imported controlled substance or 
(2) Request the CBP (Customs & Border Protection) send it to me if I get written permission from the DEA.

No obviously I cant pick number two..But, should I choose #1 and mail it back to them or just ignore this letter? They make it out like if I choose #1 I am basically abandoning the package and waving any rights to it. 
If I choose this option will they just leave me alone? Or if I dont do anything will they leave me alone as well?

Please only respond if this has happened to you and how you handled it. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

Ignore it.


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2011)

^^^ what he said


----------



## yerg (May 14, 2011)

Do nothing!!! ^^^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 14, 2011)

Use it for toilet paper.



/V


----------



## alphabolic (May 14, 2011)

By picking choice A that basically is telling them " yup that's the gear I ordered" 

Ignore it


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 14, 2011)

What letter ?

Peace and Love


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 14, 2011)

Letter? I dont know how to read!


----------



## njc (May 14, 2011)

lol @ "written permission from the DEA."


----------



## Junkboxer (May 14, 2011)

is it really necessary to send gear to another address from here on out?


----------



## Getfit75 (May 14, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> is it really necessary to send gear to another address from here on out?



Yes, the addy is flagged now.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 14, 2011)

ive heard some members say that addresses really dont get flagged, and other memebers say they do. how would they flag you anyway? does every little package you get in the mail get passed through a computer that reads your address and BAM, flag goes off and they open the package?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2011)

this thread is interesting


----------



## Himik (May 14, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Use it for toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




^^


----------



## Getfit75 (May 14, 2011)

hmm, i would think a registered package that has to be scanned coming from overseas would alert them again..  Who knows, keep ordering and try it.. I would think it would better your chances with a cd..  You could always go domestic.. Screw that overseas and customs bullshit.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 14, 2011)

all my stuff is from over seas. if i ever get a letter ill place another very small order and see what happens.


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2011)

i have heard that both name used and address gets flagged..like Getfit said, since its basically registered to you, it most likely gets entered into a database.  I dont know how long that would take to happen, but just food for thought.


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2011)

wait so how would you get a customs letter, and still recieve the gear?? I can understand ignoring it if you never got it, they can't prove you've done anything wrong. But if they know the gear was delivered, and you don't turn it in, wouldn't that be a way to prove you did in fact order it, and thus have commited a crime?

edit: I'm probably misunderstanding the question, but that's what I got from this "But, should I choose #1 and mail it back to them or just ignore this letter". Do you mean just mail the letter back to them or mail the package back to them?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

^^^^
He meant mail the letter back.


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> ^^^^
> He meant mail the letter back.


 

ahh gotcha, I didn't even know that was an option lol

yeah just ignore it then


----------



## funky419 (May 14, 2011)

yeah... if it comes down to you, you never got a letter.  "what letter are you talking about?" no way of proving anything.  Unless it was certified and you had to sign for it?

never gottena  seizure letter and almost think it would be dumb if they didnt send it certified...not trying to give them any ideas or anything..


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2011)

Demand your gears back via telephone. Get hostile if need be. Then put on your tightest affliction shirt or Tank top and storm into the office. Use the word "bro" a lot. Make sure you just got back from a tanning session for optimal effect.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2011)

I would call that mother fucker and tell him to send your shit right now!!! Tell him he dont know who the hell he is messing with, LOL...

Just let it go bro. No big deal. I hope you didnt lose alot of money. That always sucks. 

How big was the order?
Getting a letter is good news bro. if your order got to be missing, thats usually when you get a knock and talk 3 months later,


----------



## ndbizowner (May 14, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I scanned the letter and showed my supplier (who is on this board) and he will send me a replacement so its all good. (People complain about his prices but I bet not many suppliers would resend gear to me in that situation so thanks to him! I would say who but I dont think u can on this part of the board) Anyways, I didnt have to sign for it, What they did was they opened the package, took the gear out and replaced it with the letter and resealed it. So far I have had about 10 packages from this supplier in the last few weeks (I had a huge order) so he broke it all down into different packages so that way if customs takes it they wont seize everything in one shot. Again thanks for the help bros!!


----------



## BigBird (May 14, 2011)

Happened to a friend of mine.  He never acknowledged the letter.  Do NOT respond.  Do NOTHING.  On a more interesting note, he continued to order gear and receive it at the same address.  He did this several times.  He eventually stopped using that address (for unrelated reasons) and still gets gear to a different address.  IMO, the notion of the address being flagged is mere folklore meant to instill fear.  If his old address was "flagged" he surely would've ran into issues with one of the multiple orders he received AFTER getting the customs letter.  I conclude there is a "chance" of the address getting flagged but it is NOT definate.


----------



## funky419 (May 14, 2011)

the whole thing with not sending it to the same address is probly more for the supplier... im sure if they dont have to resend they would rather not to.


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Happened to a friend of mine.  He never acknowledged the letter.  Do NOT respond.  Do NOTHING.  On a more interesting note, he continued to order gear and receive it at the same address.  He did this several times.  He eventually stopped using that address (for unrelated reasons) and still gets gear to a different address.  IMO, the notion of the address being flagged is mere folklore meant to instill fear.  If his old address was "flagged" he surely would've ran into issues with one of the multiple orders he received AFTER getting the customs letter.  I conclude there is a "chance" of the address getting flagged but it is NOT definate.



good point


----------



## minimal (May 15, 2011)

Anybody here actually know anyone that got a visit from the DEA after the seizure letter?


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 15, 2011)

I have got one before. It wasn't steroid related though. I was young and dumb and ordering Xanax and Valium from pharmacies online and received a custom love letter. I didn respond and everything was and is fine. I had several friends receive them too. I am guessing customs sends them out all the time. No biggie just don't respond


----------



## Remmy1 (May 15, 2011)

I've also got a letter years ago for ordering Proscar oversees. They confiscated my proscar. And I've used the same addy multiple times since without any other seizures.


----------



## Lordsks (May 15, 2011)

ndbizowner said:


> Thanks fellas. I scanned the letter and showed my supplier (who is on this board) and he will send me a replacement so its all good. (People complain about his prices *but I bet not many suppliers would resend gear to me in that situation* so thanks to him! I would say who but I dont think u can on this part of the board) Anyways, I didnt have to sign for it, What they did was they opened the package, took the gear out and replaced it with the letter and resealed it. So far I have had about 10 packages from this supplier in the last few weeks (I had a huge order) so he broke it all down into different packages so that way if customs takes it they wont seize everything in one shot. Again thanks for the help bros!!




Standard practice for alot of suppliers.


----------



## funky419 (May 15, 2011)

yeah man... thats like a reason to go with asupplier.  theres pretty much a checklist and thats #1


----------



## CG (May 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Demand your gears back via telephone. Get hostile if need be. Then put on your tightest affliction shirt or Tank top and storm into the office. Use the word "bro" a lot. Make sure you just got back from a tanning session for optimal effect.



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to SFW again"


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 16, 2011)

I dont see how they could "flag" your address...think how many packages come through customs a day and get seized...they dont have the manpower or the funds to sit around and type peoples address into a database.....just my .02....fuck em anyway.


----------



## vannesb (May 16, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Happened to a friend of mine. He never acknowledged the letter. Do NOT respond. Do NOTHING. On a more interesting note, he continued to order gear and receive it at the same address. He did this several times. He eventually stopped using that address (for unrelated reasons) and still gets gear to a different address. IMO, the notion of the address being flagged is mere folklore meant to instill fear. If his old address was "flagged" he surely would've ran into issues with one of the multiple orders he received AFTER getting the customs letter. I conclude there is a "chance" of the address getting flagged but it is NOT definate.


 
I would think it would not be your address anyway it would be a name!  I agree they have to many issues to keep up without worrying about some gear coming into the US!!


----------



## LightBearer (May 16, 2011)

for the love of god
 NOTHING DO NOTHING  and burn that letter and just make sure you run a tight ship from now on


----------



## Db52280 (May 16, 2011)

I would talk about it on an open forum for all to see. So that some a hole from LE can see that your order was seized track your ip to get your addres then pay you a visit.


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

Last AI's I got came with a letter inside from shipper about non interference with delivery and my constitutional rights to buy meds. WTF is that supposed to be customs kryptonite or something?


----------



## Getfit75 (May 18, 2011)

***cough, domestic, cough, cough***


----------



## underscore (May 18, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I would talk about it on an open forum for all to see. So that some a hole from LE can see that your order was seized track your ip to get your addres then pay you a visit.



Don't be silly. Use a proxy.


----------



## keith1569 (May 18, 2011)

use a non logging proxy at that


----------



## CG (May 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> use a non logging proxy at that



suggestions


----------

